
Ask HN: Just got let go, what now? - pwaai
Worked in sales as an engineer, automated our POC builds (used to take weeks now takes a few minutes) but unfortunately the product struggles.<p>I don&#x27;t know what to do!
======
AnimalMuppet
Let yourself grieve. Cry if you need to. Feel sorry for yourself. Go ahead.
It's OK to do that.

For a day, maybe two. Then put it behind you.

You had some concrete accomplishments in that job. That's evidence that you
can do things that will help other companies. Don't look down at yourself
because you were let go. You can do good work, and you proved it. Use that
proof. Use it, when you get down, to remind yourself that you've got genuine
ability and talent. And use it in job seeking to demonstrate that you have
something to offer.

------
JSeymourATL
Some practical next steps -

1) Take care of yourself first, workout daily. This will greatly help your
mental game.

2) Punch-up your Linkedin profile and formal CV.

3) Define where you see yourself next? Another Sales Engineer role with a tech
firm? Something else?

4) Start researching players doing interesting work in your market; then reach
out to them.

5) Network; attend conferences, meet-ups, & events. Great way to stay social
and uncover opportunities.

------
kposehn
Take a short breather and let your mind clear. Right now you likely are
feeling a lot of emotions and want to figure out what actions to take -
instead you need to allow the emotions to simmer down and instead think
through next steps.

I don’t know your situation so I can’t tell you what to do after that, but for
now you need to make sure you act on rationality, not impulse :)

